# Layout-Manager



## Layout Manager (23. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin vor ein paar Tagen auf dieses Forum gestoßen und bin echt begeistert... endlich mal kein totes Javaforum 

Mich würde eure Meinung zum "null Layout" interessieren. In meinen bisherigen Projekten in denen ich eine GUI erstellen musste habe ich eigtl immer die Positionen (x, y, width, height) prozentual zu Größe des Parents gesetzt und mit einem resize-Listener gegebenenfalls neu positioniert. 
Vielen Leuten wird hier jedoch zu diversen Layoutmanagern geraten. Gibt es irgendwelche Nachteile an meiner Methode?
Klar es ist etwas mehr Arbeit, verhindert aber auch viel Frust mit den Layoutmanager gerade bei recht komplizierten GUI´s.


----------



## eRaaaa (23. Jul 2012)

Java: Null Layout is Evil


----------



## Layout Manager (23. Jul 2012)

Hm ok, nachdem die Anwendung nur auf einem einzigen Gerätetyp laufen muss und ich den "Mehraufwand" für eine schönere GUI gerne in Kauf nehme scheint das null-Layout wohl das richtige zu sein...
Zumindest falls es keine weiteren Nachteile gibt.


----------



## Gast2 (23. Jul 2012)

Du fragst nach weiteren Nachteilen? In dem Link aus eRaaaa's post werden doch schon einige sehr gewichtige genannt.
Das null-Layout macht aufgrund der Nachteile (fast) nie Sinn.

Was für eine GUI baust du denn die du nicht mit nem richtigen Layoutmanager umsetzen kannst?


----------



## Layout Manager (23. Jul 2012)

Naja, es sind schon so ca 30-40 Elemente jederzeit sichtbar... Das Problem ist, dass zum einen teilweise wirklich feste Pixelzahlen als Abstände genommen werden müssen und andererseits die Komponenten recht kompliziert angeordnet sind. 
Würde vermutlich auch mit nem GridBag Layout gehn, dann hätte man allerdings deutlich Code mehr und es kann, vermute ich zumindest, schon recht diffizil werden wenn dann die achte Komponente exakt an drei anderen ausgerichtet werden muss.
Vom Aufwand ist es mit dem null-Layout deutlich geringer... die prozentualen Werte werden automatisch ermittelt und alle "setBounds" werden von einem resize-Listener angesteuert.

Das Programm ist auch nicht für den normalen Privatanwender gedacht, eher für den industriellen Bereich...


----------

